# Switchcrafters ?



## Jean Gilles Durand (Jan 6, 2009)

Somebody could tell me if the SwtichCrafters company is still in service because I intended to command them tracks alu for the realization of a railway.
Thank you for your help


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

did you go to www.switchcrafters.com?

On the first page:

****** PLEASE READ FIRST *****

It is with great sadness that I have decided to close SwitchCrafters.

The last surgery has left me with a multitude of issues that prevent me from working more than a couple of hours. The doctor says that it could take up to a year or more to get back to some normalcy.

I will be contacting customers that have current orders on the books, and they will have the option to cancel. Otherwise I will continue to process as fast as I can.

I will continue to support any product that I have sent out in the past. You can call me at 541-990-4455, or email at [email protected]

The website will continue on line for a while longer.

Thank-you for your understanding. 
Bruce*


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

As an alternative Llagas Creek is up and running with a new owner. This is his email, try him and see it they can help you.
[email protected]
John


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I use Sunset Valley Railroad aluminum rail and stainless steel switches on my indoor battery powered layout. They do not offer the switches in aluminum, just brass, nickel and ss. Excellent product and wonderful service.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I have two of their aluminum "wyes". They have worked very well for at least three years now.


----------

